# Metro: Last Light



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

OK fellas the new sequel of the legendary Metro 2033 has been officially announced. This one would also feature *Multiplayer* for game

*Platforms* - PS3, XBOX 360, *PC*
*Publisher* - THQ
*Developer* - 4A Games
*Engine* - 4A Engine
*Release Date* - TBA

[YOUTUBE]TT8PyT_BkUw[/YOUTUBE]

From developers


> “We believe that Metro 2033 was a flawed masterpiece,” said Danny Bilson, EVP Core Games, THQ. “It was a beautiful, original game that didn’t get the marketing support it needed. We won’t make that mistake with Metro: Last Light. This game improves on the original in every way – it will have more polish, deeper and more sophisticated gameplay, and satisfyingly visceral combat, without losing what our fans loved about the original. Metro: Last Light is another artful piece of game development from an Eastern European studio that will thrill and terrify anyone looking for a more cerebral experience than your typical first person shooter.”



More will be revealed in E3.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Night Discussion Thread*

Giant Spiders !


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Night Discussion Thread*

This one's going to be a bomb.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Night Discussion Thread*

Its gonna be Awesome!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Night Discussion Thread*

It is actually *Last Light*.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Night Discussion Thread*

^Lol yeah, Mods please take care of the typo.

One of the games i'm looking forward to, this year.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

this is looking more fast paced to me.......


----------



## mohiuddin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Damnn....
My most favourite game was metro2033, and its sequel has just been officially announced? 
I am definitely waiting for it along with battlefield3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Metro 2033 fans give me good reasons to play Metro 2033 or y its must play game???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I have to complete the game myself. Left it somewhere between the 3rd Chapter when it released last year. Got the 360 version, so hopefully should start it again, unless inFamous 2 shows up.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Zangetsu said:


> Metro 2033 fans give me good reasons to play Metro 2033 or y its must play game???



1)A very unique and well set out post apocalyptic story.
2)Its a definitive Eye-candy.
3)A good spooky FPS experience.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



			
				Zangestu said:
			
		

> Metro 2033 fans give me good reasons to play Metro 2033 or y its must play game???


Looks damn good. I would say better than Crysis 2 for me. Story is good and gameplay is very enjoyable. Overall a must play game.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

It;s so real.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^
It is real.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^Hmm..so I think I must play it if so many people r impressed by this game

Is this game comes under SCI-FI category (aliens,giant beasts etc) ??


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

It's not your typical alien hunter kind. They mind their own business unless you are on their way totting your gun. You can always traverse through a level without killing anyone. The choice is yours. And every level is different, gameplay is not repititive. No good guys and bad guys, it's what you make out of your interpretations. Survival.


----------



## asingh (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^
Post - Apocolyptic.


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Zangetsu said:


> ^Hmm..so I think I must play it if so many people r impressed by this game
> 
> Is this game comes under SCI-FI category (aliens,giant beasts etc) ??



Yeah... there is a realism in Metro which makes you feel you're in that game. It normally comes under Survival Horror & FPS. Yeah, it is also a SCI-FI type game...


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

You know its a game in which you'll feel like you are in the game. You can kill each and everyone in a level and complete the game or you can spare each and everyone minding your own business which makes this game replayable which is quite unique for a FPS game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

This looks AWESOME  
I got a feeling this will be better than Crysis 2 story. Which was a HUGE dissapointment according to me.



			
				 gameranand said:
			
		

> You know its a game in which you'll feel like you are in the game. You can kill each and everyone in a level and complete the game or you can spare each and everyone minding your own business which makes this game replayable which is quite unique for a FPS game.


 Looks intersting


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> I got a feeling this will be better than Crysis 2 story. Which was a HUGE dissapointment according to me.


Well thats for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Such a crap trailer! 
I wonder whos the idiot behind it. Terrible sync with the music.


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Haven't played the first one as reports were conflicting. Hope this will be very good with ultra dx11 graphics to boot. It will be a nice excuse for me to upgrade my system & go CF.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Those who want to discuss about the first game, I suggest start a new thread. I myself am playing the game, so would appreciate someone creating it, as I'm really hard pressed on time these days.


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Those who want to discuss about the first game, I suggest start a new thread. I myself am playing the game, so would appreciate someone creating it, as I'm really hard pressed on time these days.


Done: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/144026-metro-2033-discussion-thread.html#post1455869


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

E3 Gameplay demo - Part 2:

[youtube]EW80V9jGuHE&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

noice


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Haven't played the first game, but I just hope their would be more killing than running around unlike STALKER. I hate RPG type of shooters.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

The gameplay video looks very nice. Just my type. Thanks Ethan.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 12, 2011)

*Metro: Last Light E3 Gameplay Demo*

[YOUTUBE]AvhxaKQSMUE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]a3swbhnISug[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]D3lOAoN1Aak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

For your eyes only, a 13-minute gameplay video:-

[YOUTUBE]iCVREJyyZWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

this game also has Gatling gun....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Release Date of this game has been pushed to March 2013
*Metro: Last Light and Company of Heroes 2 due in March*


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Also South Park. There's a dark cloud over the fate of these games. If THQ remains alive, they will see a release, else we don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Yeah they are suffering high Losses.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

In the original Metro 2033 game i played, I stocked up on the golden ammo for a boss (used as currency), thinking that the game would go on for some more levels... however, I didnt get to use any, as the game finished way before I was expecting it 

All in all, I wish the game was twice as long.I hope they make the new game longer than the first one. 

I dont care if they dont update anything, and just extend the first's story, I just want a longer playthrough.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

All they are saying that gamers would get a delightful experience from the game, I hope they are right on spot.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I am personally happy that they have removed the MP. This should come out as a better finished game, if it comes out at all.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I think it'll come out, it might be their get your $hit together game.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Skud said:


> I am personally happy that they have removed the MP. This should come out as a better finished game, if it comes out at all.



I hope they dont fall into EA clutches. Otherwise MP over SP will be the motto. 

Metro 2033 is one of the most memorable game for me. And another good one was The Suffering. Hope someone remake it in today's graphics. Characters were so goddamn awesome in that game.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Let them stay alive first. They need to sell Darksiders II 2 million copies to break even and as usual struggling. It will be a disaster if they go down, particularly for PC gamers.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Why do they always do something which is stupid. Darksiders was never a good idea in first place. I'll miss them if they die, COH series and Metro 2033.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

To earn some easy bucks from console gamers, may be.

To earn some easy bucks from console gamers, may be.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Well console gamers have better options for Hack n Slash rather than DS series TBH and I mean much better options.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Have a look at this 
*sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/277502_555692427792560_1908324985_o.jpg

More here *www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?refid=28&ref=stream


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



> Why do they always do something which is stupid. *Darksiders was never a good idea in first place*. I'll miss them if they die, COH series and Metro 2033.


that is,according to console gamers
to PC gamers DS was a boon


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

i am desperately waiting to buy this 
although now with thq filing for bankrupcy the hopes for its release seems bleak....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

They said that they will continue working on this title and other titles even after this incident so I have high hopes that the game will release.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

preorder on flipkart @ 999
*Metro Last Light (Limited Edition)*

one of my favourite series. Need to upgrade my graphics card


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



avinandan012 said:


> preorder on flipkart @ 999
> *Metro Last Light (Limited Edition)*
> 
> one of my favourite series. Need to upgrade my graphics card



Thanks will do when I get money of April from my parents.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

people who were seeking a new fresh experience in fps this is perfect game(if not played the Metro 2033 please play that).

*Please buy this game* cause i want to see more titles coming from THQ(whatever left of it). Only these guys think about gameplay experience not sheer profit like the big studios now a days have become.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



avinandan012 said:


> people who were seeking a new fresh experience in fps this is perfect game(if not played the Metro 2033 please play that).
> 
> *Please buy this game* cause i want to see more titles coming from THQ(whatever left of it). Only these guys think about gameplay experience not sheer profit like the big studios now a days have become.



No one is there for Gamers, all are for money, its just that some games didn't worked out for THQ thats all.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Official Metro: Last Light PC specifications:

Minimum

OS: WinXP (32-Bit), Vista, 7 or 8
CPU: 2.2 GHz Dual Core e.g. Intel Core 2 Duo
RAM: 2GB
Direct X: 9.0c
Graphics Card: DirectX 9, Shader Model 3 compliant e.g. NVIDIA GTS 250 (or AMD equivalent e.g. HD Radeon 4000 series) or higher

For 3D Vision Support:

NVIDIA GTX 275 or higher
120Hz Monitor
NVIDIA 3D Vision kit for Windows Vista, 7 or 8

Recommended

OS: Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
CPU:  2.6 GHz Quad Core e.g. Intel Core i5
RAM:  4GB
Direct X: 11
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GTX 580/660 Ti (or AMD equivalent e.g. 7870) or higher

For 3D Vision Support:

NVIDIA GTX 580/660Ti or higher
120Hz Monitor
NVIDIA 3D Vision kit for Windows Vista, 7 or 8

Optimum

OS: Vista, 7 or 8
CPU: 3.4 GHz Multi-Core e.g. Intel Core i7
RAM:  8GB
Direct X: 11
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GTX 690 / NVIDIA Titan

For 3D Vision Support:

NVIDIA GTX 690
120Hz Monitor
NVIDIA 3D Vision kit for Windows Vista, 7 or 8

IS YOUR PC READY FOR METRO: LAST LIGHT?

*www.geforce.c...ht/gpu-analyzer


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ I'd always that this game would be resource hungry but these specs are just INSANE, I mean GTX Titan for optimum settings? I hope these specs are the result of amazing graphics, and not shoddy optimization like Metro 2033. 

Still, I'm sure this game will eclipse Crysis 3 as far as graphical quality is concerned.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Optimum is talking about 2560x, max DirectX 11 game settings with
full-res fullscreen effects, DirectX 11 object and environment
tessellation, 2048x2048 textures, and hardware PhysX effects.



The game is highly optimized, allowing 4A to run all that stuff
simultaneously at such a high resolution on one TITAN, two 670s, two 680s, or one 690. If it weren't optimized that would be impossible.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Are they kidding. Titan for optimum settings.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> Optimum is talking about 2560x, max DirectX 11 game settings with
> full-res fullscreen effects, DirectX 11 object and environment
> tessellation, 2048x2048 textures, and hardware PhysX effects.
> The game is highly optimized, allowing 4A to run all that stuff
> simultaneously at such a high resolution on one TITAN, two 670s, two 680s, or one 690. If it weren't optimized that would be impossible.



Hmm.. it seems you're right..although there's still some confusion whether optimum refers to 1440p or 1080p, lets hope it's the former



gameranand said:


> Are they kidding. Titan for optimum settings.



With your dual 7870s, I think you are one of those lucky few who _might_ be able to max it out


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Well I sure do hope that I max out at 1080p resolution.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I really like this comment, lmao. It's so full of truth.

It is the year 2034.

Beneath the ruins of post-apocalyptic Moscow, in the tunnels of the Metro, the remnants of mankind are besieged by Low FPS from outside – and within.


Enthusiasts stalk the catacombs beneath the desolate surface, and hunt amidst the High texture skies above. But rather than stand united, the station-cities of the Metro are locked in a struggle for the ultimate power, an overpriced graphics card from the military vaults of NVIDIA. A civil war is stirring that could cause everyone to unnecessarily upgrade their existing tech, leading to the end of mankind's spending cash.


As Consumer, burdened by guilt but driven by hope, you hold the key to our survival – the last light in our darkest hour…


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

nvidia giving  a free copy of the game with purchase anything from & above GTX660.
@all please post if any indian shop giving way with this deal?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



avinandan012 said:


> nvidia giving  a free copy of the game with purchase anything from & above GTX660.
> @all please post if any indian shop giving way with this deal?



Don't think so. There was time when AMD was giving away Far Cry 3 and some other games on its 7xxx series but in India offer wasn't there.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

So where do I pre-order this game from? Where is the lowest price online?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> Are they kidding. Titan for optimum settings.



i think titan is for 1440p(4K HD)


----------



## iittopper (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> So where do I pre-order this game from? Where is the lowest price online?



This is a very sad news but the game is not releasing anytime soon here . Your only option is steam/greenmangaming with 15% discount only


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i think titan is for 1440p(4K HD)



Then I am safe.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ 

i7+7870CF and you are scared of graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



anirbandd said:


> ^
> 
> i7+7870CF and you are scared of graphics.



Yeah well Metro 2033 bring down even the greatest to their knees of its time.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

hmmm? 

what about yours? played Metro2033?


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> This is a very sad news but the game is not releasing anytime soon here . Your only option is steam/greenmangaming with 15% discount only


err! try here


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Any chance for this to be available here?


----------



## iittopper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



avinandan012 said:


> err! try here



Well they cancelled my order saying that it will not be coming here anytime soon


rock2702 said:


> Any chance for this to be available here?



Nope , maybe in future .


----------



## avinandan012 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



gameranand said:


> Don't think so. There was time when AMD was giving away Far Cry 3 and some other games on its 7xxx series but in India offer wasn't there.



But MD Computers was giving far cry 3 with purchase


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Why do people want to buy this game lol?
why not just download it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^You definitely meant Steam, right?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^You definitely meant Steam, right?



No from Torrents 


Spoiler



Then buy it when steam slashes the price from $49.99 to $20 during a sale


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^C'mon, 4A Games and Deep Silver are innocent unlike EA. Since I'm not gonna be upgrading my PC any time soon, I thought of buying BioShock Infinite and this.


----------



## iittopper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Metro 2033 was one of the greatest game i have played and so will be its sequel , if you dont wanna buy it , no problem , but why the hell are you promoting piracy in every thread .


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> Metro 2033 was one of the greatest game i have played and so will be its sequel , if you dont wanna buy it , no problem , but why the hell are you promoting piracy in every thread .



So, how are you gonna play on the launch day now?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> So, how are you gonna play on the launch day now?



spend $50 on a steam copy or wait for it to turn up in India or import it.
Or torrent it for now and buy it next year when steam slashes the price during a sale.


----------



## anirbandd (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

just dont mention your piracy acts here. you are violating forum rules.


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> spend $50 on a steam copy or wait for it to turn up in India or import it.
> Or torrent it for now and buy it next year when steam slashes the price during a sale.



Actually it is 10% off for people who own Metro 2033, I do, so it makes it 45$ for me.On greenmangaming it comes to $40 after applying coupon code.I like to buy games which are Rs 999.I can't justify spending anything more for a pc game with single player campaign.Bought guild wars 2 for Rs 3400 on launch day, only because it is an awesome mmorpg, has lots of replay value and doesn't charge subscription charges unlike WOW.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



anirbandd said:


> just dont mention your piracy acts here. you are violating forum rules.



look who's talking


----------



## iittopper (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> So, how are you gonna play on the launch day now?



I have many games that i need to finish , So will get it at steam holiday sale most probably in june-july .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> Actually it is 10% off for people who own Metro 2033, I do, so it makes it 45$ for me.On greenmangaming it comes to $40 after applying coupon code.I like to buy games which are Rs 999.*I can't justify spending anything more for a pc game with single player campaign*.Bought guild wars 2 for Rs 3400 on launch day, only because it is an awesome mmorpg, has lots of replay value and doesn't charge subscription charges unlike WOW.


+1 for stuff in bold
hey is the 10% off applicable to "Giveaway" copies of Metro 2033(you know THQ were giving away free metro 2033 keys on FB)I have a "giveway" version of Metro 2033(not downloaded yet though,Steam is downloading at fugly speeds )



iittopper said:


> I have many games that i need to finish , So will get it at steam holiday sale most probably in june-july .



They Include new games in Holiday sale?


----------



## rock2702 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> +1 for stuff in bold
> hey is the 10% off applicable to "Giveaway" copies of Metro 2033(you know THQ were giving away free metro 2033 keys on FB)I have a "giveway" version of Metro 2033(not downloaded yet though,Steam is downloading at fugly speeds )



It should be, you just need to have metro 2033 in your steam inventory.Anyways does $5 make a difference? If it was atleast 25% discount, I would have considered


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

i just hope that Metro: Last Light would require lesser system requirement .........


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I can't wait to play it next year.


----------



## rock2702 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Digital Fragger said:


> I can't wait to play it next year.



So, you bought it?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> So, you bought it?


na, it'll take a year for it to go on sale.. i was referring to that. you guys enjoy, seems like everyone is excited about it.


----------



## darkv0id (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Ok now this just complete bull$hit....

Apparently you have to preorder the game or fork out an additional $5 if you want to play in Ranger mode. [Source Video]

[PC Gamer Article]


> “Game makers and publishers now live in a world where offering game content as a pre-order exclusive is a requirement by retail, and Ranger Mode seemed like the best choice since it was a mode for hardcore fans who would most likely pre-order the game, or purchase it at launch in any case,” he says. “We rejected requests to make story content or additional missions exclusive. *We also rejected requests to make this a timed exclusive.*”



They could have made it timed exclusive and it would not have mattered a great deal. But to take out the "way the game was meant to be played" (according to them), and then charge $5 for it, this is not the way to do DLC.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Angry Joe expresses my opinion quite well. 

Warning: Language is sort of NSFW with plenty of f-bombs and other swear words dropped all around.

Koch is trying to beat Capcom & EA when it comes to bs DLC practices.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^Damn, I thought Deep Silver were good. Too bad for 4A Games. I'mma torrent this shyt.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^I'd suggest editing your post before you get infracted


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Where can I get this for under 1k price ?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Faun said:


> Where can I get this for under 1k price ?



Game4U(when it is available), Flipkart.


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

But I heard that it is not coming to India.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^You probably heard wrong. 

FK has a product page on it leading me to believe that it is coming here. 

Metro Last Light (Limited Edition) -: Flipkart.com

I've seen Dead Island in stores too so it's not like there isn't precedent for Koch Media being in India.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## iittopper (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ no its not coming here anytime soon . All the orders for for this game have been cancelled last month .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I will not Buy or Download this game,Its simply not worth it 



























Spoiler



How will it be worth it if i can't run it on my PC?


----------



## vickybat (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

The reviews are out guys:

Metro: Last Light Review - GameSpot.com

Metro: Last Light Review - IGN

Metro: Last Light Review for PC - Cheat Code Central

Metro: Last Light Review - ShopTo.Net

The reviews seem positive and gamespot asia gave it a 9/10. No negative reviews.
Its having performance issues with amd cards according to gamespot. But that should be temporary until a driver release.
This game is speculated to be more forgiving to systems than the last one.

Anyone up to the challenge of running it?


----------



## Jripper (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

GeForce.com Metro: Last Light Quality Setting Interactive Comparison: Very High Versus Low


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 13, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



vickybat said:


> The reviews are out guys:
> 
> Metro: Last Light Review - GameSpot.com
> 
> ...


OT : you really banned?


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



vickybat said:


> The reviews are out guys:
> 
> Metro: Last Light Review - GameSpot.com
> 
> ...



Performance issues were identified with dual sli TITANS  too  
According to TB, when ssaa is on, even the dual titans are lagging with more than 50% drop in frame rate.... Check his WTF in youtube to see how beautiful the game is....


----------



## anirbandd (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^which WTF??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



anirbandd said:


> ^which WTF??




Search WTF is Metro Last light.... the WTF series Total biscuit (TB...indie game journalist) is a first impressions sereis unlike the reviews you see from IGN etc.. check them out they are fun.
TB is quite cynical about every game and hence the name cynical brit.


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

yeah this game is a disaster for amd card .
*i.imgur.com/5MDUV7V.png

*Without SSAA
*

*i.imgur.com/Wx2QiUd.png

yeah this game is a disaster for amd card .
*i.imgur.com/5MDUV7V.png

*Without SSAA
*

*i.imgur.com/Wx2QiUd.png


----------



## darkv0id (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ That is just plain awful optimization. I know Nvidia is their partner and all, but a 7870 being outperformed by 560 Ti, even with Advance PhysX off  ?


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ Well that was expected , metro 2033 was also disaster for amd card when you enable direct x11 . Lots of 7950 / 7970 /7870 are having fps drop , glitch .  SO avoid the game for the time being till a new driver is released which minimize this issue


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Bolo nvidia ki jai!!!!!!
Nvidia zindabad! Amd/ati murdabad!


----------



## iittopper (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ Its not like it run great with nvidia card . This game is horribly optimized for the pc .


----------



## rock2702 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> ^ Its not like it run great with nvidia card . This game is horribly optimized for the pc .



Time to sell off my 7970 and get a ps3


----------



## darkv0id (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> Time to sell off my 7970 and get a ps3



Not sure if serious


----------



## rock2702 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



darkv0id said:


> Not sure if serious



You think that's a bad idea? 

The top games being horribly optimized for pc makes me think that way


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

With this shitty DLC practice the only thing worth doing is to wait for this to drop till $5 and then buy it.

Can't believe difficulty setting is a DLC. This is plain stupid.


----------



## darkv0id (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> You think that's a bad idea?
> 
> The top games being horribly optimized for pc makes me think that way



Well I can't really say if it's a bad or a good idea per se, depends on how badly you want the PS3 exclusives. Even if it sucks that you can't play on the highest settings after purchasing a 30k+ card, remember that for this game, even the medium settings @ 1080p/60fps will be WAY better than what you will get on the PS3.


----------



## iittopper (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

this game look bad on ps3 . Dont even compare it . Basically , metro last night graphics is as good as crysis 3 but only with rusty environment .


*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2013/082/9/3/metrolastlightphysx_by_teddyterror-d5z1byf.gif


----------



## avinandan012 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

new tagline : Can it run metro :LL


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rock2702 said:


> Time to sell off my 7970 and get a ps*4. (when it releases)*



Fix'd.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

PSA: FOV is locked to 70 in PC. That instantly makes it a no play for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I've no interest in this game, but if you people do, read this before torrenting it.

Jason Rubin: Metro: Last Light is the "triumph of an underdog" | GamesIndustry International

sad $hit


----------



## roy_pratik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Metro 2033 was my fav shooter & i was eagerly waiting for LL but now I'm heartbroken as I'm having terrible micro-stuttering issue with my gtx560m fueled laptop. Framerates are dropping consistently from above 40 to below 5.
Do any of you guys know a fix for this issue?
Thanks in anticipation

PS: I tried all possible graphics combinations,lowered resolution didn't help either.


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ turn sxaa off . BTw new patch is released in steam that solve FOV issue and amd card frame drop .


----------



## roy_pratik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> ^ turn sxaa off . BTw new patch is released in steam that solve FOV issue and amd card frame drop .


I never turned on ssaa as my system won't be able to handle it.I also tried new patch,no help either.
People with high end cards also experiencing the same issue,guess the problem is with the game.


----------



## rajnusker (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^Wait for driver updates. I planned not touch this game until 2 months have passed.


----------



## Jripper (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Anyone knows how LL runs on an hd6850? :S


----------



## Reloaded (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Just started playing graphics isnt that bad 

*i.imgur.com/oBlRX3M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cFGzFPL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/q4WiQds.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YiJKWhv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PCbWeN3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CmpxyG4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IMBEdQG.jpg


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Jripper said:


> Anyone knows how LL runs on an hd6850? :S



not good at 1080p , 6870 gives 12 fps at very high setting , no sxaa , physx off . So low-medium will be best .


----------



## roy_pratik (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

CPU usage is nearly 100% on all cores when I'm experiencing the stutter,guess something wrong with the cpu rather than gpu. I play Crysis 3,Far Cry 3,Hitman Absolution with no problem at all in medium settings . So what's the deal here ? :S


----------



## Jripper (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Yeah probably won't be playing at very high. I think it should run fine on medium-high(custom settings) with little or no AA. And ofcourse have to turn off depth of field


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I have not played the game yet but there's new update released for the game which should fix these :



> here is the official changelog of Metro: Last Light first title update.
> 
> Optimized performance for AMD hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Hmm...this will be another benchmarking tool for graphics cards..just like its predecessor


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

guys how this game will run on my pc?


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

pretty fine i guess , Just keep physx off and sxaa to minimum and you will get good fps .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

I seem to be getting 35-40, sometimes, >45 fps with Normal settings @ 1440x900. Vsync's turned on as there was too much screen tearing. The graphics are amazing. As expected.

Now I'm developing my likeness towards 4A Games, after their story of developing this game in "considered-as-bad" condition, they did one hell of a job. Good job, 4A. I "Notify Me"-d this via Flipkart today.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

@NVIDIAGeek is the box is of paper or plastik?


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

@nvidiageek - how can you get if from FK when it is not yet released here . It shows out of stock man !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



iittopper said:


> @nvidiageek - how can you get if from FK when it is not yet released here . It shows out of stock man !



Well, ye, I didn't actually buy it and I don't have this in my hand. I "Notify Me"-d though. I currently rock *la shyz* version, but I'd have got it in my hands by now if it wasn't outta stock. I was too intrigued by the story, I forgot about editing my post. Sorry. 

Seems like no other retailers are offering this game. Or Koch Media isn't up to the mark.


----------



## iittopper (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

yep , me too enjoying this game like metro 2033 / The only thing i dislike is that they changed artyom voice . The previous one was too much unique and suitable for him .


----------



## rst (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

1)Is Metro Last Light better than metro 2033 ?? 

(Metro 2033 was one of the few FPS game which I completed.)

2)Which is better option  Metro Last Light or RE revelation ??


----------



## heidi2521 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



rst said:


> 1)Is Metro Last Light better than metro 2033 ??
> 
> (Metro 2033 was one of the few FPS game which I completed.)
> 
> 2)Which is better option  Metro Last Light or RE revelation ??



If LL is like Metro 2033, RE: Revelations. 

Disclaimer: I gave up on Last Light due to the locked FOV and optimization issues.


----------



## iittopper (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

that FOV issue was fixed with the last patch . First 1/3 of the game is awesome and feels more atmospheric than metro 2033 , after that game become a little boring . Plus AI are too dumb in this game and not like previous one in which i have to reduce difficulty sometime to progress the story .


----------



## Reloaded (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Some xxx moments in the game 

*Warning graphics content  * 


Spoiler



watch in HD


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^^ you call that a XXX moment ? lol


----------



## kartikoli (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



topgear said:


> ^^ you call that a XXX moment ? lol



That's only X moment not XXX


----------



## Jripper (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Finally installed Metro Last Light. Running surprisingly well at "very high" on my r6850 cyclone(considering my CPU isn't one of the best around). Physics and SXAA are off ofcourse.  

32-35 fps inside the metro and 27-32 outside. I guess I would have gotten better framerates with a better CPU.

*i43.tinypic.com/2u94bcz.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/34qmjjc.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/351h1k2.jpg

*i44.tinypic.com/2gvv42t.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^u will get more fps if Vsync is off


----------



## jasku (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Game looks fab, and after reading Jason Rubin's letter about the 4A dev center in Russia, this makes it even better.


----------



## Jripper (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Turning vsync off gives a lot of screen tearing :\ Can't stand that. So kept it on.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Almost at the finish. This is one of the most atmospheric, amazingly told story games I've ever played. Just like BioShock, but the setting (and the Russian accent) makes it better than BioShock to me. Only grudge is that sometimes AI doesn't know that you're in front of them, the human AI, mind you. The mutant AI's fab. 

The atmosphere is mind-blowingly superb. Add to that, the models of kids are very cute and chubby and you feel sad for them. 4A Games did an amazing job. I want more of Metro series (if quality pertains). I'll definitely play Metro 2033 after this.

The atmosphere is *beyond words*, I simply had to repeat. 

Again, a good time with a pretty lady, shyt. And I thought I had a good time with Tomb Raider's Lara...


----------



## anirbandd (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^lot of DLCs are incoming!! 

and please refrain from posting images.. post your screens on the Screenshot thread and link them here..

if you must, then atleast post smaller thumbnails.


----------



## iittopper (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

@nvidia geek - you should have played metro 2033 first , i have given around 1.5 hour for last light , based on that i think metro 2033 starting was simply awesome , and the AI was also far better than this one , And the metro 2033 is still the best atmospheric game i have played . Just take some food , cold drink , turn off the light , close the door , and finish the game in 1-2 playthorugh . You will truly appreciate the game .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^Angry Joe suggested playing LL before 2033, so I continued. And I also installed Shadow of Chernobyl w/ Stalker Complete mod. It's Russian time for me now.


----------



## coolnikk (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

can i play last night on nvidia gt 525m (1gig) ???


----------



## Jripper (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ Probably yes at low/medium settings.


Completed the game. It was so damn awesome. Some places are just so damn intense and nerve wracking. The atmosphere is creepy and adds so much to the experience. The marshlands mission was so intense. Got me all jumpy and nervous.  

Top game. Easily the best game i have played this year. 9/10 for me.

Will do a 2nd play-through on ranger mode,taking my time. Should be fun.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Jripper said:


> Completed the game. It was so damn awesome. Some places are just so damn intense and nerve wracking. The atmosphere is creepy and adds so much to the experience. The marshlands mission was so intense. Got me all jumpy and nervous.
> 
> Top game. Easily the best game i have played this year. 9/10 for me.



+2. Best game so far this year.

Started Metro 2033, the atmosphere and all is awesome as it's successor, but a tad bit unoptimized. 

Don't ever "show" this if you *haven't* completed the game(Last Light). EVER.



Spoiler



Too sad Artyom dies. It makes me all the more sad playing 2033 now and seeing how Artyom faced hardships and overcame them. Damn. :'(


----------



## Jripper (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ Dude then you need to see this spoiler!! People who have not completed the game please don't see this=>


Spoiler



You got the bad ending then.  There is another ending. "good ending" I got the good one  Did not kill too many people and spared a lot of lives.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

well that's common for many games now  and I've read it and I don't  think it will affect my gameplay in any way


----------



## kartikoli (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

completed the game and loved it


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Completed around 50% , game is awesome as expected . BUt i still prefer metro 2033 over it since enemy AI was not dumb and the game encouraged stealth . If you decide to be a rambo guy then you often have to reduce difficulty to progress through game . In this game i can shoot bad guys and still survive on my first attempt .


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

After i had completed d game metro 2033 i did went thought * Dmitry Glukhovsky* novel metro 2033 ... i was surprised by the fact that the game metro 2033 was made in a totally different direction than that of the novel there where many elements which where missing in the game that made the novel such a an emerging story. the story told in metro 2033 was straight forward & it was more an FPS shooter than what Dmitry Glukhovsky told in his story ..... But from what i have played till now in last light it seem as they have done a decent job with the story ..... the game in last light looks more close to what was described in metro 2033 .... All tho it not related to  Dmitry Glukhovsky novel metro 2034 ....... its surly is carrying all of it accents correctly .....  Lastly I would recommend every one who have completed METRO 2033 to go for *The audio book Metro 2033 by Dmitry Glukhovsky, read by Rupert Degas translated to English*. I can tell you for sure you will not go disappointed ....    

FPS boost Fix in Metro Last Light
open Start>type%appdata% in search programs for win7 
Appdata folder will open then hit back to Local\4A Games\Metro LL\110000100001337

Go to *C:\Users\UserName\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro LL\110000100001337*

There is a file by the name *user.cfg* first make a backup of the file rename it & then open the original file in notepad

Search for *r_api 2* replace the 2 with 0

Save & close ..... 

Working & Test by yours truly


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^thats okay but what does the r_api govern?? render api?? dx9/10/11??


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



anirbandd said:


> ^thats okay but what does the r_api govern?? render api?? dx9/10/11??



yes it shift's the rending api from dx11 to dx9 .......


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

btw, its this location for me: 





> C:\Users\Anirban Das Deb\AppData\Local\4A Games\Metro LL\*140000000000000*



i am sure about it.


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

Different version , different save file  . I am looking forward to read that novel .


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

updates dont work that way.. 

if that would have been the way, people would be scurrying over after lost save files after each steam/origin/uplay update.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



anirbandd said:


> updates dont work that way..
> 
> if that would have been the way, people would be scurrying over after lost save files after each steam/origin/uplay update.



I did that from the begining of the game so ...... i have all the saved game intacted ......... i can not say the same for those who change the file in b/w the game ...... i guess you will lose your saved games ....... but who dont  just  love to play this game at 35-50 fps  ...........



iittopper said:


> Different version , different save file  . I am looking forward to read that novel .



@iittopper do not go for the written version go for the audio version of the novel ...... that is much better than reading it youself. the novel is good itself but what makes the *Audio Book of Metro 2033* better is it top notch voice acting .... translated to English by Rupert Degas ... his voice acting makes the novel more enjoyable ..... along with side sounds like sound of trains, bullets gun, ppl talking in metro station while artyom pass them, the way he mimics other characters from the novel is remarkable... & as he tell the story the entire thing start to unfold in front of you . you can clearly imagine the story it soo detailed.. serious if you really what to see after meth metro 2033 then Go for *Metro 2033 [ENGLISH AUDIOBOOK] *  ........


----------



## iittopper (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

thanks hakimtai for the info , since i will be travelling next week , i am looking forward to it . Audio book it is then .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Jripper said:


> ^ Dude then you need to see this spoiler!! People who have not completed the game please don't see this=>
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



*Phew*. Awesome! Too bad I got too sad of Artyom. lols. 

In the next playthrough, I hope I get that.


----------



## Jripper (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*

^ Yes even I am doing a 2nd playthrough  Too good a game. But its kind of hard in ranger hardcore mode x.x


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Metro: Last Light Discussion Thread*



Jripper said:


> Completed the game. It was so damn awesome. Some places are just so damn intense and nerve wracking. The atmosphere is creepy and adds so much to the experience. The marshlands mission was so intense. Got me all jumpy and nervous.
> 
> Top game. Easily the best game i have played this year. 9/10 for me.
> 
> Will do a 2nd play-through on ranger mode,taking my time. Should be fun.


Nice...it has Gatling gun?


----------



## Jripper (May 27, 2013)

The last mission has a gattling gun.


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2013)

Man this game has some nudity.... thank god there was no one around when it popped up 

the gfx and light effects are awesome....loved it

was stuck in the mission where we had to reach the church....man was running short on filters  ...managed to get through though


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2013)

Can you tell the chapter ? I have to keep my door closed


----------



## Jripper (May 28, 2013)

When you reach venice there is a strip club. and also,partial nudity on a meeting with anna later in the game.


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

lol .... keeping door closed for partial nudity stuff - anyway, I'll start playing this from today and I'm not going to keep the doors closed while playing this one and yeah, I'm going to enjoy some striptease


----------



## iittopper (May 28, 2013)

Well i dont mind that stuff too but since now i am at my cousin house , i have to make sure only i see it


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2013)

and you can have as many striptease as you want...obviously nothings free


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Man this game has some nudity.... thank god there was no one around when it popped up


haha...play Witcher 2


----------



## Jripper (May 28, 2013)

@topgear Man a tip for playing,play slow and explore everywhere and listen to everything everyone says. Just makes you see how much effort went into this game  So much more awesome when you take your time with this game.


----------



## kartikoli (May 28, 2013)

abhidev said:


> and you can have as many striptease as you want...obviously nothings free



I thought it was part of the game and I was lucky that no one was around


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2013)

damn, this game is so SEXY.

graphics, lighting and level design is awesome. AI is good too.

im running on high detail, physx off etc. and getting >40FPS everywhere till now.


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2013)

hate those monsters from the waters....they take so many bullets


----------



## Jripper (May 28, 2013)

^ Try moving to their sides and shooting their huge a$$. It seems to take more damage than the claw like shield they use to protect themselves. If all else fails-> run


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Well i dont mind that stuff too but since now i am at my cousin house , i have to make sure only i see it





abhidev said:


> and you can have as many striptease as you want...obviously nothings free





kartikoli said:


> I thought it was part of the game and I was lucky that no one was around





Zangetsu said:


> haha...play Witcher 2



partial nudity is very enjoyable in games like Metro and don't provoke teens with witcher 2 ( no offense to anyone ) 



Jripper said:


> @topgear Man a tip for playing,play slow and explore everywhere and listen to everything everyone says. Just makes you see how much effort went into this game  So much more awesome when you take your time with this game.





anirbandd said:


> damn, this game is so SEXY.
> 
> graphics, lighting and level design is awesome. AI is good too.
> 
> im running on high detail, physx off etc. and getting >40FPS everywhere till now.



I do explorer all the part and try to hear every conversion to collect anomalies and having fun and getting infos .. I felt the game is not hard enough at normal level so cranked up it to the hardcore mode ( non ranger ) but now I'm really pissed with excessive ammunition .. is there any way to go back to the ranger mode without restarting the game from beginning ? One more thing : Finer ammos can be used as cash but how to change ammo type for a weapon ?


----------



## iittopper (May 29, 2013)

with xbox 360 controller - Press Y then RB button to change ammo type .


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Try moving to their sides and shooting their huge a$$. It seems to take more damage than the claw like shield they use to protect themselves. If all else fails-> run



yeaa...it becomes difficult when many of the small suckers jump in too....spraying acid like thingy on the mask...


----------



## Jripper (May 29, 2013)

@topgear YOu mean how to use military grade ammo for weapons right? Just hold the reload button "R". Artyom will swap the magazine and reload using military grade ammo. And yes there is a lot of ammo in the game. But trust me, you will need it. And also, I guess you are exploring a bit  Otherwise ammo is not that plentiful. It is enough though.


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

yep.. military grade ammo is plentiful if one looks around a bit.

but it better to save it for upgrades.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

the holding R button for changing ammo type did not work ( it worked on Metro 2033 though but not on Last Light ) and yes, I'm exploring ( at-least trying to ) every corner but sometime have to just let go because of the limited filter supply .. anyway, now that I remember the icon of the ammo which can be used as money I think my problem is solved somewhat.


----------



## kartikoli (May 30, 2013)

i dont what i did but i was using military grade ammo in last stages of the game 

my favorite was knife for stealth killing


----------



## Jripper (May 30, 2013)

@topgear :O What? But thats how it works :O How long did you hold down the R? It takes a little time.  Give it 3-4 seconds. Its not too much of a deal apart from when you have to buy something. I rarely use military grade ammo for fighting. Only used it to buy weapons and standard ammo. But its strange that you can't seem to use it as bullets :O


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2013)

now it's working but was not previously due to some conflict with another software ( hotkey issue ) .


----------



## Jripper (May 31, 2013)

Cheerio


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

nah, paused the game for sometime.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2013)

rode the buggy through the spider tunnels..

explored the rooms adjacent to the tunnel, and man that part was scary. darn scary.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Yes x.x Probably the most scary after the marshes. The marshes had daylight,but the silence spooked the hell out of me -_- Really well done atmosphere.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 1, 2013)

when Ana and others are captured by enemies , and we fight against the demons with no light , it really creeped me out ,  I used sam fisher night vision torch or what ever it is called with shotgun . Too atmospheric .


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ Yes x.x Probably the most scary after the marshes. The marshes had daylight,but the silence spooked the hell out of me -_- Really well done atmosphere.



yeah?? how about being arachnophobic?? 

im arachnophobic. and i almost had a heart attack a couple of times the damned bugs dropped from the ceiling.  

4A ftw!!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Damn the entire game is full of spiders and covwebs  You must be jumping at every corner


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not afraid of any mutants or odd looking ( or invisible ) creepy creatures as the hand of god will always save me  anyway, Metro is a game which tried to be a nice creepy action game but it's entirely not the best example of a real creepy game as it's more like an action game but there are some nice horror game will make you jump at your sitting place while playing for sure but they are all oldies and discussion on them is going to be offtopic so ...



iittopper said:


> when Ana and others are captured by enemies , and we fight against the demons with no light , it really creeped me out ,  I used sam fisher night vision torch or what ever it is called with shotgun . Too atmospheric .



looking forward to that part .. looks like some real challenge.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2013)

iittopper said:


> when Ana and others are captured by enemies , and we fight against the demons with no light , it really creeped me out ,  I used sam fisher night vision torch or what ever it is called with shotgun . Too atmospheric .



mind using a spoiler?? 

*btw.. how does anna cough??

kha kha kha
*
xD


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2013)

man this game some frontal nudity 

my dad was in the room. alt+tabbed just as the scene started. saved in the nick of time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2013)

^hahahahh
happened with me plenty of  times and sometimes even alt tab refused to work


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2013)

waht did you do???

yeah.. it didnt work for me one time. i had to ctrl+shift+Esc to get the task manager. :sweat: 

btw, your 7770 back yet??


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^hahahahh
> happened with me plenty of  times and sometimes even alt tab refused to work



once I had to use the reset switch but that was long long time back but now I'm not embarrassed with such XX type nudity in games [ even not with Witcher 2 sans games like 7 sins/hot coffe mod - you all know what I'm saying right  ] and can really stand for what's showing on the screen ( if someone points a finger and tries to criticize ) as it's part of of the game not some immature person's ( no offense to anyone ) p0rn scene they are hiding and watching in a secret place.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 5, 2013)

never judge a person without knowing the whole picture



Spoiler






Spoiler



First thought: he closes the gate to save himself.
Second thought: station is gone.
Third thought: he closes the gate to save everyone but not himself.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

Mobius trailer -  so actually what's this ?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2013)

Spoiler



just reached the weird place where hands are coming out and that dark one kid is guiding us.


Just wanted to know how close i am to the end.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ close enough but still you have some tough fights left and a big beast .. you'll see 

BTW, completed the game ( Hardcore mode ) and overall the game is good but the only con is the stupid human AI ..and the ending could have a been much better ( read a tough and long fight ).


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> never judge a person without knowing the whole picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



dont know if everyone inside can be saved, with the degree of infiltration inside.. maybe they can be saved... maybe they cant be.



its a show of what man will do save his kith n kin n brethren in the time of a crisis. a more humane side of man.

very nicely done..


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 18, 2013)

Finished the game. Got the 'bad' ending


Spoiler



Where artyom dies



anyone got the 'good' ending??


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2013)

this is what I think : ( got some another forum )



> It's best not to think of them as 'good' and 'bad' endings; there's just an additional, alternate ending, but a majority of players will get the standard ending. Besides, the game gives you a ton of weapons, a ton of cool ways to dispatch enemies, and some pretty horrific/evil enemies, but it expects you to run through without killing any of them to get the "good" ending? *I don't really agree with the developers choice to do this and it really doesn't make sense with the alternate ending*



now here's two mistakes most might do 



Spoiler



Paying for a Lapdance
Watching the Striptease


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2013)

mistakes??

i did both but still got good ending.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know exactly but some say don't do this or don't do that and some says something different .. but not getting "good" or the alternative ending also feels nice .. after all it's a game and one can try once more to correct the mistakes 

BTW, above all I still don't agree with the Dev's choice on this .. anyway, is there any enhancement Mod for this game ?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2013)

^ The good ending is dependent on moral choices you make in the game. Like paying those beggars some money(bullets),sparing enemies when they surrender,listening to other people's stories and not killing monsters that you don't have to kill. The striptease probably doesn't matter as long as you are paying for it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> I don't know exactly but some say don't do this or don't do that and some says something different .. but not getting "good" or the alternative ending also feels nice .. after all it's a game and one can try once more to correct the mistakes
> 
> BTW, above all I still don't agree with the Dev's choice on this .. anyway, is there any enhancement Mod for this game ?



game files are encrypted. no tools for modding. same with M2033.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok, so there's no way to enhance it .. actually, I was looking for some 2033 like snow effects  anyway, I did everything good as far as possible like but still I did get the standard ending .. may be eliminating too much soldiers is the cause of this but it's difficult on hardcore  to use the stealth approach always anyway, I'll try hard next time to get the alternative ending.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jun 24, 2013)

Standard ending here.
Watched the good ending on youtube.
Liked the standard ending more.
Even in metro 2033 liked the standard ending.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Ok, so there's no way to enhance it .*. actually, I was looking for some 2033 like snow effects  anyway, I did everything good as far as possible like but still I did get the standard ending .. may be eliminating too much soldiers is the cause of this but it's difficult on hardcore  to use the stealth approach always anyway, I'll try hard next time to get the alternative ending.



you may try out sweetFX. its a cool piece of utility.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, will check that out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

*Update:* A DLC is releasing next week 

Metro: Last Light to get Faction Pack DLC next week

featuring 3 single-player missions & much more


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

On boy this DLC business makes me crazy. First buy the game and then the damn DLCs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> On boy this DLC business makes me crazy. First buy the game and then the damn DLCs.



new way of earning more money thru gamers


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah well too bad I hate it. So I'll play the DLC but won't pay for it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well too bad I hate it. *So I'll play the DLC but won't pay for it.*


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 13, 2013)

Did anyone get it from the 1 cent sale at BestBuy, still waiting for my key


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

the DLC is available now in Steam,XBOX Live & PSN


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

so anyone tried the faction pack DLC ? How good are the 3 SP missions ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

Started playing this game...awesome graphics & wiping gas mask is new 

*Q: any important collectibles to miss? do u guys listen to all conversations in the game?*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Started playing this game...awesome graphics & wiping gas mask is new
> 
> *Q: any important collectibles to miss? do u guys listen to all conversations in the game?*



Well yes I listen to all the conversations. I like RPG games so thats kinda habit in me.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 22, 2013)

any news when GOTY edition will launch??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> any news when GOTY edition will launch??



Let them release all DLCs first then they'll talk about Ultimate or GOTY edition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

in chapter 4 Artyom follows the comrade through a large hall (where lots of Reich people are gathered & listening to speech) after some time the comrade fires a weapon & tells artyom to run...so, is there other scenario of not being detected & escaping


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> in chapter 4 Artyom follows the comrade through a large hall (where lots of Reich people are gathered & listening to speech) after some time the comrade fires a weapon & tells artyom to run...so, is there other scenario of not being detected & escaping



No I think as there is only one linear way to complete the quest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

Piyush said:


> No I think as there is only one linear way to complete the quest.


Hmm...ok

which are the powerful weapons u guys used in this?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...ok
> 
> which are the powerful weapons u guys used in this?



In this level or the game itself?
I mainly used the fully modded AK (with scope, silencer and all, didnt need any other sniper)  and that 6 ammo capacity shotgun. 
BTW, I actually completed the game with minimal killing as I wanted to get the good ending (which I got it in the end). And I watched the other ending in the youtube.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

^^so I will get bad ending as I killed enemies


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^so I will get bad ending as I killed enemies



Haha no worries as youtube is always there to back us up


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jul 30, 2013)

I do not thinking killing Enemies have to do any thing with bad ending ....
I think You should help/let them go who have surrender to get the good ending & all of them should be rightfully done. For example
Pulling the liver in the Nazis prison camp In the upper guard room to let go the Prisoner The green light shine over the cages, Letting go the Nazis solider who was picked by his fellow soldiers go & u find him crying in the freezer. Letting go to the Nazis Solider who surrenders When you caught him reading a book & letting go the Nazis guard who surrenders when you & friend (Forgot the name)  escape to a rail kart ... This is my second play thought Except these i have nailed almost all of them ...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2013)

^^There are many missions in which no killing is required.
Knocking them out helps in that scenario


----------



## iittopper (Jul 30, 2013)

Finished the game , got bad ending , its one of the best atmospheric game i have played , yet there are some flaws in this game 

1) Artyom voice was perfect in metro 2033 , it suited the character so well . Hearing a different voice from same character made me upset 
2) first half of the game was awesome , but last 1/3rd part was little boring .
3) too much bullets ( though i was playing in normal difficulty , but i have also played metro 2033 in normal in which each bullet we fired was precious )


Apart from that , game was awesome , 9/10 for me . If anyone haven't played metro 2033 , they should definitely try it .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

I m on last chapter now the Boss Fight with Mother Bear was long (wasted too much ammo)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Finished the game , got bad ending , its one of the best atmospheric game i have played , yet there are some flaws in this game
> 
> 1) Artyom voice was perfect in metro 2033 , it suited the character so well . Hearing a different voice from same character made me upset
> 2) first half of the game was awesome , but last 1/3rd part was little boring .
> 3) too much bullets ( though i was playing in normal difficulty , but i have also played metro 2033 in normal in which each bullet we fired was precious )


1. Agreed totally
2. I enjoyed all of the game equally 
3. Agreed


Zangetsu said:


> I m on last chapter now the Boss Fight with Mother Bear was long (wasted too much ammo)



There was a certain way to defeat this giant animal. Dont remember correctly, but is this the same animal which we encounter in graveyard or something, where the nosalis are attacking on its back?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 30, 2013)

^Yep...

I used the semiauto  shotgun on it... dont exactly remember how i did it, but i remember the shotgun


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 1) *Artyom voice* was perfect in metro 2033 , it suited the character so well . Hearing a different voice from same character made me upset


Artyom only speaked while narrating the story...while in game interactions he was dumb...  



Piyush said:


> There was a certain way to defeat this giant animal. Dont remember correctly, but is this the same animal which we encounter in graveyard or something, where the nosalis are attacking on its back?


yes its the mother bear & we encounter this only once...
its back is the weakest part...still I fired many rounds on it 
before it a similar one is the Rhino which was easier than this


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG ! that mother bear .. I almost emptied all the shells on her and thought this boss fight is nvere going to end but when I had only about 18 shells remaining I 0wn3d that bear


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2013)

The trick ws to shoot at her back when nosalis were attacking her.

The most annoying creature/boss I met was that tentacle monster in the swamp (just before when we are about to go inside church)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

Piyush said:


> The trick ws to shoot at her back when nosalis were attacking her.
> 
> The most annoying creature/boss I met was that *tentacle monster* in the swamp (just before when we are about to go inside church)



Giant Shrimp


----------



## Piyush (Jul 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Giant Shrimp



Yea this one... more like Giant shrimp on steroids


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally Completed and got the Good Ending

Another gem in Metro Series...as good as Metro 2033
Graphics is more detailed & u will need a Ultra Rig to run all high @30fps
Everything is detailed in quality character models,weapons,monsters,NPC,objects etc etc.
Stages are designed so well...wiping of gas mask is new & also the water droplets on it & houseflies buzzing and sticking is highly detailed one (amazing)

Sound effect is superb...I'll not say its a survival-horror but its a horror fps for sure.going through 'No mans land' & ruins is creepy when accompanied by darkness & background noises (I got freaked out with sound of siren which is u hear in marshlands)

Story is also good..in continuation with 2033 but 2033 was better in it.

Enemies are not much & u wont be limited to bullets if u play it on Normal difficulty.
in Metro 2033 we had golden bullets but in Last Light we have military-grade rounds which is plenty to collect.
(but I liked the power & strength of golden bullets in Metro 2033 while killing the Librarian)
Weapons customization & trading is nice addon.

Gameplay is excellent & there are no camera angle issues...bugs u will find some (ignorable)

The gameplay is huge (30 chapters) & u will definitely enjoy roaming in Metro tunnels.
I liked the stealth killing  here but also got in berserk mode when got bored with too much silence killing (grenade,sniper,machine-gun...bang bang   )

Boss fights are only two..last one is quite lengthy 

There are two ending (Good & Bad)..I got the good ending.
and I can tell u that all it depends upon your Morality Points which u earn during missions.the more the points the good ending u get else bad ending.

*Note: *Killing enemies from behind instead of knocking doesn't matter in morality points.

All in all a must play game for Metro lovers...

*My Rating: 9/10*


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2013)

I mostly agree with your review but even on Hardcore the enemy AI was plain dumb  but I'll try this once more in Normal diificulty to get the so called "good" ending and of-course to play the faction pack DLC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> I mostly agree with your review but even on Hardcore the enemy AI was plain dumb  but I'll try this once more in Normal diificulty to get the so called "good" ending and *of-course to play the faction pack DLC*.



anybody played the DLC?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2013)

Nope. Will try it later after hearing some reviews.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just finished the game. It was awesome! Intense man!!!

But I still feel 2033 had a scarier atmosphere.. This was only about 60% scary when compared to 2033.. 

Got the bad ending


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2013)

you played in which difficulty mode ? and this is just normal ending - not bad or good


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 12, 2013)

I played in Normal. And it actually felt like COD  (I had plenty bullets).

in 2033 there was such a scarcity of bullets my god 

Edit: And I felt that killing enemies will a 1 or 2 headshots was v easy. Not much of a challenge


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2013)

in real life, people die with 1 headshot.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 12, 2013)

But then even you should have less HP  
I think normal in this game was between easy-med of average shooters


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2013)

Has Metro last light superior graphics to that of 2033??, am currently playing the former one in ultra settings, this game is one hungry hog in  terms of that ( still maxed out though max 71fps, min 33fps) , visuals are something which i can call "rusty retrospective" of a game made with modern day Graphics element. Phyx did a great job though. But character expressions and models are somewhat stereo, given the fact that there are marvelous examples of how it evolved in latest games.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 12, 2013)

Last Light definitely has superior visuals and atmosphere. It's sometimes has 'daylight' so it is not that scary when compared to 2033  . 

The day sequences are especially visually stunning.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

AFAIK LL has lesser day playtime compared to 2033.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Lighting are the best part of Metro series AFAIK.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> AFAIK LL has lesser day playtime compared to 2033.



yea somewhat. Coz half of the game is indoors


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 17, 2013)

I beat the game recently and got the bad ending.I did watch the good ending as well on youtube and imo the bad ending fit the story better.The bad ending was imo the better ending and wrapped up things better and was more apt for the story arc of Artyom.At first i mistook the ending for the good one as it actually didn't feel like a bad ending at all.
Coming back to the game i encountered some issues with framerates and frame drops as even on normal quality settings with SSAA and Physx off i could only manage about 30 fps on average and dips into 20's and sometimes even 10's at 900p.
The game was very good and i thought it was bit short but maybe its just because i had played ME3 before this.The gameplay was satisfying but the story was not that great(maybe its because i didn't play 2033 but read about it in wiki),the graphics were beautiful especially the lighting. Overall a 7.5/10 for this game from me.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Coming back to the game i encountered some issues with framerates and frame drops as even on normal quality settings with SSAA and Physx off i could only manage about 30 fps on average and dips into 20's and sometimes even 10's at 900p.



They released a patch to fix the frame rate issues. After I patched my game, I was getting 45-60 in High settings


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

^^ Hmm ... no idea about the patch but will look for FPS improvement [ lag free gameplay ] once I start the faction pack DLC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2013)

*Update*
new DLC pack in september
Metro: Last Light to get Tower Pack DLC on September 3


----------



## aaruni (Aug 31, 2013)

doesn't that DLC look too clean for post-apocolypse moscow metro ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Update*
> new DLC pack in september
> Metro: Last Light to get Tower Pack DLC on September 3



TFS  but I'm more interested in upcoming The Chronicles Pack DLC.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2013)

That means I will play this game next year.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking forward to play Metro LL, just finished 2033, i must admit, that after a very very long time, i played a game which is altogether different....i was kind of tired with COD, MOH,, Battlefield like war games, even crysis 3 is just "Crysis"--> part 3 and just that. Metro 2033 has some USP like Russian VO and chars, Nazi posts and fights, tough to kill monsters and a critical scarcity of Bullets and the post-apo env is just mind boggling, also that game was serious knee bender for GPU, with all phyx effects and MSAA on i could see graphical effects so marvelous that it literally made me stand in points of the game doing nothing but enjoying the silence and the visuals... 10/10. Hope LL is just as brilliant...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Looking forward to play Metro LL, just finished 2033, i must admit, that after a very very long time, i played a game which is altogether different....i was kind of tired with COD, MOH,, Battlefield like war games, even crysis 3 is just "Crysis"--> part 3 and just that. Metro 2033 has some USP like Russian VO and chars, Nazi posts and fights, tough to kill monsters and a critical scarcity of Bullets and the post-apo env is just mind boggling, also that game was serious knee bender for GPU, with all phyx effects and MSAA on i could see graphical effects so marvelous that it literally made me stand in points of the game doing nothing but enjoying the silence and the visuals... 10/10. Hope LL is just as brilliant...


If you liked this game so much, then you'll certainly like LL too. Also, if you like such type of games now, then S.T.A.L.K.E.R series is highly recommended


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Looking forward to play Metro LL, just finished 2033, i must admit, that after a very very long time, i played a game which is altogether different....i was kind of tired with COD, MOH,, Battlefield like war games, even crysis 3 is just "Crysis"--> part 3 and just that. Metro 2033 has some USP like Russian VO and chars, Nazi posts and fights, tough to kill monsters and a critical scarcity of Bullets and the post-apo env is just mind boggling, also that game was serious knee bender for GPU, with all phyx effects and MSAA on i could see graphical effects so marvelous that it literally made me stand in points of the game doing nothing but enjoying the silence and the visuals... 10/10. Hope LL is just as brilliant...



don't gets your hope high as LL is lot easier .. I played this on Hardcore and 2033 on normal but still I'm saying this


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2013)

Bought it from Amazon along with the season pass.

Amazon.com: Metro Franchise Pack [Online Game Code]: Video Games


----------

